# Mushroom  Yummies TNT



## kadesma (May 16, 2011)

Easy to make and then put in the freezer pull them out brush with melted butter and bake, So nice when company drops in to visit.
Pre heat oven to 4oo. Saute  1 lb. finely chopped mushroom, in 1/2 c. butter for 5 min. Remove from heat and cool slightly. Add 6 Tab. flour and blend well then add 1-1/2 tea. salt. Stir in cream and cook stirring constantly til thick. Add 2 tea. fresh lemon juice and onion powder about 1 tea. now cool. Remove the crusts from 1-1////2 loaves sliced white bread and  roll the bread thin with a rolling pin.  put some of your mushroom mixture on the bread and roll up. Place seam side down on baking sheet. Place sheet in freezer for at least 10 min. Cut rolls into 3 pieces brush with melted butter and bake 15-20 min. These taste great with drinks or even beer or ice tea.
Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Easy to make and then put in the freezer pull them out brush with melted butter and bake, So nice when company drops in to visit.
> Pre heat oven to 4oo. Saute  1 lb. finely chopped mushroom, in 1/2 c. butter for 5 min. Remove from heat and cool slightly. Add 6 Tab. flour and blend well then add 1-1/2 tea. salt. Stir in cream and cook stirring constantly til thick. Add 2 tea. fresh lemon juice and onion powder about 1 tea. now cool. Remove the crusts from 1-1////2 loaves sliced white bread and  roll the bread thin with a rolling pin.  put some of your mushroom mixture on the bread and roll up. Place seam side down on baking sheet. Place sheet in freezer for at least 10 min. Cut rolls into 3 pieces brush with melted butter and bake 15-20 min. These taste great with drinks or even beer or ice tea.
> Enjoy
> kadesma



I wasn't hungry!  Now I am!


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wasn't hungry!  Now I am!


I love these and can put away a few all by my self. YUM
kades


----------



## SadieBaby. (May 17, 2011)

It sounds really simple for party food or something but could you use very tiny diced onion instead of onion powder?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2011)

kadesma said:


> I love these and can put away a few all by my self. YUM
> kades



I thought that was a recipe for one serving


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 17, 2011)

SadieBaby. said:


> It sounds really simple for party food or something but could you use very tiny diced onion instead of onion powder?



I'm sure you could.


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

SadieBaby. said:


> It sounds really simple for party food or something but could you use very tiny diced onion instead of onion powder?


Sadie,
I've used very finely chopped onion you can even grate it.Onion powder is ok but I prefer the real thing.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought that was a recipe for one serving


I hate to tell on myself , but it is one serving  All it makes is 7-8 doz. 
kades


----------



## taxlady (May 17, 2011)

Do you think it would work with whole grain bread? No white bread in my house, ever.


----------



## kadesma (May 17, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Do you think it would work with whole grain bread? No white bread in my house, ever.


Any bread will work as long as it can be flattened with a rolling pin.
kadesma


----------



## Pioneer Lady (May 31, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Easy to make and then put in the freezer pull them out brush with melted butter and bake, So nice when company drops in to visit.
> Pre heat oven to 4oo. Saute  1 lb. finely chopped mushroom, in 1/2 c. butter for 5 min. Remove from heat and cool slightly. Add 6 Tab. flour and blend well then add 1-1/2 tea. salt. Stir in cream and cook stirring constantly til thick. Add 2 tea. fresh lemon juice and onion powder about 1 tea. now cool. Remove the crusts from 1-1////2 loaves sliced white bread and  roll the bread thin with a rolling pin.  put some of your mushroom mixture on the bread and roll up. Place seam side down on baking sheet. Place sheet in freezer for at least 10 min. Cut rolls into 3 pieces brush with melted butter and bake 15-20 min. These taste great with drinks or even beer or ice tea.
> Enjoy
> kadesma




Yum Mo...I love mushrooms and this sounds great!  Can't wait to try them!

Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2011)

Pioneer Lady said:


> Yum Mo...I love mushrooms and this sounds great!  Can't wait to try them!
> 
> Thanks!


you're welcome. Enjoy
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2011)

I have two pounds of dried morels coming tomorrow...


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 2, 2011)

Pioneer Lady said:


> Yum Mo...I love mushrooms and this sounds great!  Can't wait to try them!
> 
> Thanks!




Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## kadesma (Jun 2, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have two pounds of dried morels coming tomorrow...


Oh my how wonderful. I love just about all mushrooms porcini's not so much.
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 2, 2011)

PF--where did you get the morels? I am SOOOOO jealous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> PF--where did you get the morels? I am SOOOOO jealous.



Our co-worker who does the data entry is Hmong and her family goes out and finds them every year.  We should have fresh later this month they tell me.  They also sell at the Farmer's market and I can give  my order for whatever and she'll bring it to me...but I like the market, maybe if I miss going.

(I'll be making Morel and Asparagus Risotto)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 3, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Oh my how wonderful. I love just about all mushrooms porcini's not so much.
> kades



Oh, kades, these smell absolutely divine!  I can't wait for this weekend.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 3, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, kades, these smell absolutely divine!  I can't wait for this weekend.


What are you planning to make a risso? Yummy, yummy
Morels are possible to get here but so darn expensive. But I'm one of those who buys what I want hang the cost
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 4, 2011)

kadesma said:


> What are you planning to make a risso? Yummy, yummy
> Morels are possible to get here but so darn expensive. But I'm one of those who buys what I want hang the cost
> kades




Yes Morel, Asparagus and Roasted Red Pepper Risotto.  I forgot to get some fresh Parmesan.  Will pick it up on my way back from the Farmer's market.

I also want to get some young potatoes tomorrow to make a tortilla.


----------

